# whirlpool dishwasher don't start



## verminu (Jun 29, 2011)

Hi,

I have a whirlpool dishwasher model ADP450.
When I start a program the DW is loaded with water then it disposes the water. This cycle takes about 1 minute and it repeats about 4 times. After that the DW beeps for 30 times and the lower light flashes (there are 5 vertical lights indicating the programs).

Does anyone know why this is happening ?

Thanks.


----------

